# Re-Inventing the Basement Window Well with a Skylight Hatch



## RCP (Apr 24, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has tried this.  I'm reinventing the basement window well - I hate those clear plastic clam shells.  I want to make the window well into a mini-addition to the room, like a window seat, and move the window up to the top instead, as a skylight hatch or roof casement window, thus turning it into a skylight well.  This will be for a bedroom, so IRC egress requirements need to be met.   I think I'm good, but I've never seen anyone do this before, so I wanted some advice.  Please look at the attached image.

View attachment 1775


View attachment 1775


/monthly_2013_04/572953e85d7dc_basementskylight.jpg.67be1681ca9df799f3e50854d10fa5b2.jpg


----------



## north star (Apr 24, 2013)

*: ~ :*

Has your access height [ of less than 44" ] been exceeded to

the actual EER & O [ 44"  +  44" ] ?

*: ~ :*


----------



## RCP (Apr 24, 2013)

It would be <44" floor to "window seat", which would be >3'x3', and then <44" from "window seat" to egress-rated skylight hatch or roof casement window.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 24, 2013)

IMO it's now a bulkhead enclosure and needs stairs.

Francis


----------



## Sifu (Apr 24, 2013)

You can't exceed 44" from the floor surface to the EERO.  Pretty sure you are not permitted to use a landing or other raised surface such as a seat to increase that height.  See 2006 IRC Q&A on this subject.


----------



## north star (Apr 24, 2013)

*: = : = :*

Thanks **Sifu** & **Francis V.** !.....You stated it much

more accurately than I did, but I was thinking along the

same lines.

*: = : = :*


----------



## Inspector 102 (Apr 24, 2013)

How is this any different than providing a window well outside the window with less than 44" to finish grade. We are under the 2003 IRC so maybe there have been some changes I have not seen, however, 44" from interior floor level to window well floor level. Than 44" or less from window well floor level to egress opening on top of wndow well. As long as the floor area inside the window well provides 9 SF and the egress opening provides 5.7 SF, I don't see the issue. R310.4 addresses screens, covers and bars which sounds like what this is. No lock on the window, so normal operation applies, sounds like an egress window on a slanted wall to me. Now let's see how bad I get beat up for thinking this way.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 24, 2013)

The window opening of not more than than 44" shall be directly to the exterior of the building; if he provides an exterior type door or window in the wall opening to separate the occupant from the interior then that would be compliant.

Francis


----------



## RCP (Apr 24, 2013)

How about I call the vertical opening a "rescue opening" per R301, then I can call the box a "window well", and in lieu of a definition in R201, why doesn't it matter if the window is on the vertical or horizontal, it's still a window well?  BTW: the window itself would be either a skylight hatch or roof casement window.  Also if we call it a bulkhead, then I might be exempted on the stairs per 311.5.8.2 since it's less than 8' floor to grade.  But I'm confused by that too.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 24, 2013)

R310.1 Emergency escape and rescue required.

Basements, habitable attics and every sleeping room shall have at least one operable emergency escape and rescue opening.

R310.4 Bars, grilles, covers and screens.

Bars, grilles, covers, screens or similar devices are permitted to be placed over emergency escape and rescue openings

I don't see where the code requires a "window" be installed in a emergency escape and rescue opening. That is what is typically there but not required.


----------



## RCP (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the discussion.  This is great.  I'd rather be doing this here then down at the permits office.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Apr 24, 2013)

Okay, I see that issue, but I do not see in my code section (2003 Ed.) where it says that the EERO has to go directly outside. The definitions simply says an opening, nothing about directly to the exterior. Had quite an arguement with a contractor when they wanted to place a screen enclosure over a bedroom window. If thiis installation is viewed as a bulkhead enclosure, than the code section says direct access to the basement. Direct access does not include another door or window in it's path. If there were a window located in the exterior wall, before getting into the window well area, would this change the point of arguement. Now we have a covered window well meeting all the requirements of EERO. As a firefighter for 28 years and an inspector for 23 years, I understand the arguement, but fail to see the reasoning of trying to turn down this shown application when I feel it meets the minimum requirements. Still willing to change mind, so lets see what ours have to say. Like I said, beat me up, I can take it.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 24, 2013)

mt a window is one of the options called for in the EERO definition; I guess one could have a sill without a window.

Insp 102 you are correct the '03 does not say directly to the exterior; I make reference to the ground elevation.

Francis


----------



## Daddy-0- (Apr 24, 2013)

Have also seem many compliant window wells with permanent ladders installed and bolted to the frame.


----------



## RCP (Apr 25, 2013)

I wanted to thank everyone for the discussion.  This has been my first posting to a forum like this, and it was definitely a success.

So it sounds like the basement skylight well idea might be permissible.  Per R310.1 we may call the vertical interior opening a windowless EERO and my windowless sill is <44" to finished floor.  Then, the finished interior of the "window well" is minimum 9sf, 3'x3', per R310.2.  Since it's not deeper than 44", no ladder needed per R310.2.1.  And, lastily, the skylight-hatch may fit into R310.4 "Bars, grilles, covers, screens or similar devices are permitted to be placed over emergency escape and rescue openings, bulkhead enclosures, or window wells..."  As long as it meets the minimum opening R310.1.1 with no operational constraints R310.1.4.

Sounds about right, eh?  (2006 IRC)


----------



## Inspector 102 (Apr 25, 2013)

Although not your typical set up, I agree that this would be a compliant EERO under the code provisions. The only thing left to argue would be at what point you actually measure for window sill height. I would go to the low side of the slope, but that could be a whole other arguement. Good post and thanks for the picture. The spirited conversations that occur on this site definitely make it worth the visit. This is my first action when I get in the office each morning. (after coffee)


----------



## north star (Apr 25, 2013)

*: + : + :*

RCP,

Who would [ typically ] be the end user of your proposed

design?.......Granny or grandpaw, ...little Susie or little

Johnny, or a fully, able bodied individual only ?

Essentially, ...while your design may be compliant, ...is it

actually functional ?......Also, in your opinion, would an

AHJ actually approve it for install ?.....Possibly

incorporate some type of recessed steps or ladder

rungs, and some type of handrailing to assist in

navigating and exiting ?

Thanks for coming to this Forum to share your ideas!





*: + : + :*


----------



## RCP (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm glad you asked about usability.  It made me think.  Originally, my thought was that if <44" is the requirement, then climbing once or twice shouldn't make a difference.  My design would no different to escape through than the classic window well design - to climb up 44", then through a 20"x24" window, out to a window well, and up another 44" to grade.

But here's the reason that I'm glad you mentioned usability; the skylight hatch will have to swing open overhead.  Therefore, while a child might be able to raise a normal window and climb over a 44" sill, they might not be able to swing open a skylight hatch 44" overhead, and get it to stay open.  Simple hatch lift supports should do the trick though.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 25, 2013)

Just a thought

In my party of the country snow drifting and ice build up could make it in-operable at certain times.


----------



## north star (Apr 25, 2013)

*: - :*

RCP,

**mtlogcabin** has brought up a very good point as well,

...accumulation of snow!.......Any thoughts of the loads

that will be imposed on the glass ?

We seem to be "wee weeing" on your idea !  

*: - :*


----------



## RCP (Apr 25, 2013)

You bring up a good point.   Not typically much accumulation here, but definitely a concern.  Regarding the weight on the glass; I'd use a skylight hatch designed for usage in roofs; so, I think I'm clear.  Regarding somebody opening it under the weight of snow; yes, that would be a problem; but not any more so than a standard casement window, basement EERO, with heavy accumulation of snow in the window well outside.  Double hung? You could dig yourself out; but a casement window might not open either.  And, casements for basement EEROs are not restricted by code, and I've seen them used a lot in all regions.  I do agree though, it would be much more difficult to open under heavy snow accumulation.  I would not suggest this design to anyone living in an area with frequent snow accumulation.


----------

